# got my lap and dye 2moro, starting to worry



## glc2 (May 26, 2010)

hello

i have my lap and dye 2moro and im starting to worry a little.  i really feel i have just been told to turn up without any real info.  
what do i need to take with me?
how long does the proc edure take?
.......

any help would be much appreciated xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Glc,  Are they doing it as a day procedure or are you staying overnight?  Mine didn't take to long the first time as it was only exploratory.  Make sure you have some peppermint tea or cordial to use a few hours after the op, I got bad trapped wind in my shoulder from the gas they used.  I tried to keep myself pretty much upright for the first 2 days, propping myself up with pillows in bed to stop the gas building up too much. My recovery was pretty quick about a week if I remember rightly.

If you are staying in make sure you have money for the phone/tv, a good book, an ipod or music player with headphones and if your sharing a ward, earplugs won't go amiss   

Good luck
Shelley x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck glc2!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Glc, Just wondering how your lap and dye went?  I hope you are recovering well


----------



## glc2 (May 26, 2010)

hello all,

ok so ive had the lap and dye and luckily they didnt find anything!  phew!
am in pain tho.  have bad trapped gas which is giving me pains in my shoulders and side (but they said it would)  and getting up and down from bed and the sofa is hurting lots.
it was quite straight forward (the op) so im hoping that in a day or so i will feel much better.

thank you for all advice and kind words

glc2


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

hope you are feeling better by the time you read this. I know a lot of women find the lap and dye very easy going but I felt quite out of it and sore for a good few days. Not trying to disappoint you, more reassure you to take your time recovering. You have had an operation.


----------

